# Refurbished Mac Pros available at Apple Canada Store



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Refurbished Mac Pros are available at Apple Canada Store.

Twin-CPU, dual-core 2.66 GHz and 3.0 GHz models.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

These have been there for a while -- but seem like decent deals if these machines are what you are in the market for.

And Actually, they restocked this AM with Quad 2.0 models as well.


----------

